# 2013 Chevy Cruze LT Fog Light Install (Need to knows?)



## Bwb1179 (Sep 2, 2017)

Installing fog lights on my 2013 Cruze late next week and just wanted to know if there are any need to knows? I will be doing it without taking the bumper off. 

What I know:

-Have confirmed I will not need a BCM reprogram
-I have bought the GM fog light switch to replace mine
-Bought the fog light kit with harness, relay, etc. (Obviously lol)
-Bought Wire loom
-Bought fuse Tap
-I will need to take the plastic coverings off the bottom to access the fog lights more easily.
-Thumb Ratchet is best


Need to knows:

??????


Any suggestions, helpful tips, things I have not prepared for..Please let me know and Thank You!!


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

Don't forget the temp sensor. If the new kit doesn't have it, you'll need to use the existing one.


----------



## Bwb1179 (Sep 2, 2017)

CRUISE-CRUZE said:


> Don't forget the temp sensor. If the new kit doesn't have it, you'll need to use the existing one.



Thank you! Totally forgot about that! Once I take off the old Fog Light insert I can just pop the existing sensor out and into the new insert right? Easy squeezy?


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

It is easy, mine had a little play into the new housing.


----------



## Bwb1179 (Sep 2, 2017)

CRUISE-CRUZE said:


> It is easy, mine had a little play into the new housing.


Glad to know its easy! lol Thank you again!


----------



## PAChevyCruze (May 29, 2016)

I take it you purchased a non-GM fog light kit since you said you bought a fuse tap? If you bought a GM fog light kit, you wont need the fuse tap.


----------



## Bwb1179 (Sep 2, 2017)

PAChevyCruze said:


> I take it you purchased a non-GM fog light kit since you said you bought a fuse tap? If you bought a GM fog light kit, you wont need the fuse tap.


Only bought the GM Fog Light Switch, not the kit. The kit is aftermarket.

Thanks!


----------



## Bwb1179 (Sep 2, 2017)

It is done! Thank you for the helpful tips and thank you to all of the members of this forum that posted tutorials etc. It has been done! Foglights are installed and working!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Bwb1179 said:


> It is done! Thank you for the helpful tips and thank you to all of the members of this forum that posted tutorials etc. It has been done! Foglights are installed and working!
> View attachment 251777


Where did you get the pin for the switch from? What was the part #? Or did you just shove the wire in there? Any photos?


----------



## Bwb1179 (Sep 2, 2017)

Blasirl said:


> Where did you get the pin for the switch from? What was the part #? Or did you just shove the wire in there? Any photos?



Pin for the switch? I just swapped out the switch w/o the fog light button for the one with the fog light button. Nothing complicated thankfully!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Bwb1179 said:


> Pin for the switch? I just swapped out the switch w/o the fog light button for the one with the fog light button. Nothing complicated thankfully!


I have also done that, but you had said you purchased an aftermarket kit. From what I have seen so far, they all come with an external switch. How did you make the wire work with the stock switch?


----------



## OpenSource300 (Mar 17, 2017)

Blasirl said:


> Bwb1179 said:
> 
> 
> > Pin for the switch? I just swapped out the switch w/o the fog light button for the one with the fog light button. Nothing complicated thankfully!
> ...


Did you ever get an answer to this question lol? I’m looking to install aftermarket fog lamps and would like the integrate the oem switch ?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

No unfortunately I did not. I have yet to connect my fogs actually. I am hoping to do a bunch of stuff this summer, so as my wife allows it anyways. I have a stock fog switch installed and it toggles the dash light, so I know there will be no reprogramming anyways. You probably don't live too far from me, maybe someday we can do a joint session and figure it out.

I just checked and @Bwb1179 is still active, maybe he will answer now.


----------



## BlakeCary (Jan 11, 2017)

Not sure if this is the info you guys were looking for but I installed Spec D fogs in my 14' and this is how I did it.
https://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-...ior/197386-budget-oem-fog-lights-install.html


----------



## mechguy78 (Jun 6, 2016)

The OP listed that they bought a fuse tap in the first post. I wonder if that tap was used to attach the aftermarket harness from the top of the fuse box rather than running the wire to the bottom of the fuse box where the factory kit would have attached


----------

